# Phrag Mem.Mariza Rolando ‘milton’



## monocotman (Jun 19, 2021)

The cross is kovachii x Hanne Popow. This plant originally came as a small seedling from Ratcliffes but it probably originated at the EYOF.
It always produces these striking pink flowers with thick petals that do not flex. It may well be polyploid. The colour here is a bit subdued compared to a winter flowering.
If I ever manage to grow it into a specimen it will probably be worth taking for a flower award. I have not seen a better clone of this cross.
The only problem is that it is a bad climber. There must be three inches between each growth in height. As the years have progressed I’ve come up with some solutions for this trait.
I pot every year into a tall rose pot which allows me to drop the plant down into the pot and allows room to build up the rockwool around the base of the newest growths.
When this is not enough I mound sphagnum around the base of the growths and cover them with silver foil to reduce evaporation and encourage rooting.





David


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 19, 2021)

Nice flower. Maybe time to switch to growing it in a tray?


----------



## KateL (Jun 19, 2021)

David, Nice color saturation! How big is it?


----------



## monocotman (Jun 19, 2021)

Kate,
It’s about 9cm across,
David


----------



## tomkalina (Jun 19, 2021)

Stunning flower, and (as usual from David) well grown.


----------



## monocotman (Jun 19, 2021)

Thanks Tom, I am going to try to breed from it soon. 
It maybe triploid and sterile but you never know until you try,
David


----------



## abax (Jun 19, 2021)

Glorious flower David. I hope breeding it works and there are such lovely results.
Very clever idea for rooting climbers. I've got a couple of Phrags. your method
just might be candidates for trying.


----------



## PeteM (Jun 20, 2021)

Linus_Cello said:


> Nice flower. Maybe time to switch to growing it in a tray?


I agree, if you have the room a growing tray may let you tie down the growths for a few years as it crawls along. Maybe try to self it?! Great plant.


----------



## Michael Bonda (Jun 20, 2021)

Great plant and great flower. Well done.


----------



## monocotman (Jun 20, 2021)

Thanks for the suggestions, a tray would take up way too much room indoors and I am happy with the way it is growing now,
David


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 21, 2021)

So cute and pink!

Can you tell me your experiences on the events in taking a plant to judging in UK? Where and how does the judging process go through? I assume it’s at RHS in Chelsea? What happens when it is awarded? A painting? Payment?


----------



## monocotman (Jun 21, 2021)

Leslie,
I think that most of the time the RHS orchid committee meet at monthly in central London, at the rhs halls in Vincent square. Some of the time they meet outside a London at orchid shows. 
Getting plants in decent condition into central London is not for the faint hearted. Traffic is bad and parking is a nightmare so the committte try to meet elsewhere where practical.
When you have your plant in front of the committee then that is it. 
No payments necessary. You receive your award certificate for free.
The plant is taken away for the artist to paint it. Not sure if that is the same day.
I did receive and AM and a CCC many years ago for a masdevallia hybrid, angel frost ‘Milton’ during a British orchid congress meeting in Brighton. It would have been around 1990. I still have the certificates somewhere.
David


----------



## NYEric (Jun 21, 2021)

Yay besseae hybrids, nice shape. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PeteM (Jun 21, 2021)

monocotman said:


> Leslie,
> I think that most of the time the RHS orchid committee meet at monthly in central London, at the rhs halls in Vincent square. Some of the time they meet outside a London at orchid shows.
> Getting plants in decent condition into central London is not for the faint hearted. Traffic is bad and parking is a nightmare so the committte try to meet elsewhere where practical.
> When you have your plant in front of the committee then that is it.
> ...


They paint it! Lost art form here in the states.. we are lucky if the photographer doesn’t lose your picture on the memory card, which has happened to me.


----------



## monocotman (Jun 21, 2021)

The RHS have a long tradition of botanical painting.


----------



## abax (Jun 22, 2021)

Excellent tradition and quite practical as well.


----------



## monocotman (Jun 23, 2021)

Even with modern photography it is still thought that painting can give a better and more accurate picture of the flower.


----------



## NEslipper (Jun 24, 2021)

Love the roundness of all the segments, and you’re growing it superbly!

The botanical painting tradition is wonderful. I would consider taking plants to judging if we had such a tradition here!


----------



## eaborne (Jul 1, 2021)

That one is spectacular


----------

